# Planning to immigrate



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone

I have calculated my score and it add up to 125 points. Can someone please tell do I stand any chance for immigration. 

Here is my details:

Age: 27
Skill: Internal Auditor
IELTS: 7.5
Experience: 5 years

Many Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ammalik27 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have calculated my score and it add up to 125 points. Can someone please tell do I stand any chance for immigration.
> 
> ...


Since you have already calculated your points score what I can advise is given my experience of going through the process for Permanent Residency, I don't think 125 points will be enough.
Think I had 150 points without a job offer and after EOI was given ITA almost immediately.

Yes you can send in your EOI with 125 points and it will go in to the pool with all the others, but you risk your EOI not being pulled out for a lengthy period or at all as I think after 6 months any still in there are removed.
I believe, reading between the lines in the forums that you need 140 points or above to ensure you are selected from the pool then Invited To Apply ITA.

However, don't take my word for it. Speak to INZ or an Immigration Consultant.


----------

